# Ink Fading After Washing - White T shirts



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,
So I have a problem with ink fading after a wash. I know this subject was on the forum, but it didn't help me much.
What I've did:
- I've changed ordinary t shirts to Stedman 100% Ringspun ST2000
- I've increased ink amount 
- I cure it now at 150 Celsius for 150 seconds instead of 160 celsius for 90 seconds. Firm pressure. I've tried 160Celsius for 180 seconds but then the t shirt got 'yellow'

I cant figure out what it could be, I use branded quality ink as well,
And the image still looks like the one below:









Any ideas, guys?
Thanks,
Bart


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

And also, I washed it in 30Celsius flipped inside out - as it says on a tag.
I use regular white baking paper in curing process.


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

Another thing come to my mind - I may not still use enough amount of ink. Tell me from your experience - does your ink form sort of a ' shell ' from the image on the t shirt ( like in screenprinting ) or is rather flexible?
Bart


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

What resolution and how many passes of white ? 

It looks like fibrilation, happens a lot with low quality t shirts. And Stedman is one of the lowest.

I recently change the method of white t shirt drying. Howering in 165 celsius for 40 - 90 seconds depending on ink coverage and than 15 seconds curing with light pressure. I ussualy print and hover at the same time and wen all the shirts are done I press them.

This technique improved washability and prevents schorching.


----------



## ejdzbikej (Mar 10, 2011)

1440x720

No white passes, two passes of color.
I am now confused, some say that Stedman Ringspun is the best for DTG, others that its the worst. 

What brand would you advice?
Thanks,
Bart


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Try pretreat ing the white.
Cure 90 s, the 90s
May be amazed.
Looks like fi liberation and wash out together.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

You are saying to put pre treatment on a white t shirt?


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

I've also been trying to figure out how to keep color ink on white and light color shirts from fading so much. I use Inks from DTG Inks.com and have never heard anything bad about them, so I don't think it is the ink. Also, I have been using their pretreatment (for darks) mixed 50% pretreat 50% distilled water. The pretreat makes a big difference in sharpness. I have tried using more and less, and it seems to be better using less. I press the shirt before I pretreat and then cure it at 350 degrees with med/heavy pressure for 25 seconds ..sometimes a little longer to be sure it is dry. I then cure the ink by hovering for 25 seconds and then, with very, very light pressure for 60 seconds. I've tried using a little heavy pressure for the last cure, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. I'll wait overnight to be sure it has dried completely and then wash in warm water, inside out, with mild soap and dry on tumble. I keep getting the same results. I also get the white speckles. What's the secret?


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

Wash in cold water. And inside out


----------



## FulStory (Jun 5, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> What resolution and how many passes of white ?
> 
> It looks like fibrilation, happens a lot with low quality t shirts. And Stedman is one of the lowest.
> 
> ...


so that's a 3 step here? curing(high pressure), curing(low pressure), hover ?

curing at low pressure doesn't same as hover?


----------



## bossrunner1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Did you find a solution to the problem?
Hope you did and you can tell me what it is as im having the same same same problem.
Thanks in advance
Tom


----------

